# Come faccio a fare uno screen, una foto, sullo schermo dell'Iphone e dell'Ipad?



## admin (19 Dicembre 2012)

*Come faccio a fare uno screen, una foto, sullo schermo dell'Iphone e dell'Ipad?*

Tramite l'I*phone e l'Ipad *, o qualsiasi altro *smartphone*, è possibile fare degli *screen*, delle *foto*, allo *schermo* del device e *salvare l'immagine*. Ad esempio, se abbiamo trovato una bella immagine su internet e vogliamo salvarla sul nostro Iphone o Ipad il procedimento è molto semplice. Basta soltanto avere la foto, l'immagine, sullo schermo del nostro dispositivo e *premere contemporaneamente il tasto accensione* (quello che si trova in alto a destra) *e il tasto Home* (il tasto tondo). Una volta effettuato lo screen basterà aprire l'applicazione* Immagini* all'interno della quale troveremo la foto appena "scattata".


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Dicembre 2012)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] mi sono permesso di modificare il testo perché con lo stesso procedimento fa gli screen anche per android.


----------

